# U20 World Cup (Egypt)



## BETarda (Oct 1, 2009)

*Korea Republic-USA
Pick: Korea (dnb)
Odds: 2.2
Stake: 4
Bookie: Bet365*


Usa lost first match 3-0 with German B team, (BundesLiga coaches do not let their players on the championship since the WC takes place in the middle of the season) In 2nd game won Cameron 4-1, but this result is not realistic because, Cameroon had the ball more in his possession and more shots on goal. They set two goals from counter attack and one outstanding goal.
 Korea, on the other side, lost first match with Cameroon 2-0,but they were completely equal opponent, if not better In second match against the Germans they played 1-1, but again had the ball more in his possession (58%). Korea has lost two matches but in both they have plenty of opportunities but had no luck in shots on goal I believe that they will be more concentrated in the final shot on goal and finally won. I will take safer bet with moneyback if the game ends tied


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 1, 2009)

Good bet, do you think Egypt stand a chance against Italy? They are playing at home, which might be a boost in confidence.


----------



## BETarda (Oct 6, 2009)

*Match / Event: Germany-Nigeria
Market: 1X2
Pick: Nigeria (dnb)
Odds: 3.25
Stake: 3
Bookie: Bet365*

 I must say that I watched all games from Nigeria and in all these games have prepared plenty of opportunities. Against Tahiti they won 5-0, against Spain, lost 2-0, but the goal came from offside and penalty. Otherwise, they have more opportunities and more shots on goal. Against Venezula they lost 1-0, but also in that game had the ball in their possession(61%) and with player less they were dominating on the field. They received a goal after goalkeeper mistake. All in all they play very nice attacking football For Germans and their problems I already wrote in the previous analysis.They won against Cameroon and Usa and played a draw with Korea. In all these matches they took opportunity while opponents did not. In German team is one of the most dangerous striker Sukut-Pasu and if they stop him half the work already done,so this odds represent nice value for me


----------



## BETarda (Oct 12, 2009)

*Match / Event: Gana-Hungary
Market: 1X2
Pick: Gana
Odds: 2
Stake: 5
Bookie: Bet365*


Ghana have a very quality team and are current African champions with excellent individuals as senior team experience Ayew, top scorer Adiyiah (6 goals)and Osei (4goals). In this tournament are still undefeated and they play really nice attacking football On the other side Hungarians are surprise of championship.Thery are with a lot of luck in the semi-finals They have rising Liverpool star Nemeth and Bari´s player Koman who is also the captain and their best player, but missing that game because of the second yelow card. This is a big handicap for Hungarians because he is the creator of all actions and already scored 4 goals In the quarterfinals they beat Italy, but Italy had only 8 players (3 red cards) and still 61% possession of the ball. So Hungarians are not anything special and I believe that their story will end in the semi-finals .

Good luck you all  :mrgreen:


----------



## Betting Forum (Oct 12, 2009)

Good previews !


----------

